

Case study: why affiliate links don't work well on mobile. - genadinik
http://www.affiliatehelp.info/2013/07/11/how-i-struggled-to-make-money-with-affiliate-sales-on-mobile/

======
ja27
Not much of a case study or explanation. If your transaction process isn't
smooth and simple, it won't work well on mobile. We do okay with affiliate
links to apps on iTunes and I suspect we could do great with Amazon affiliate
links if they allowed it.

